
How I built a CMS, and why you shouldn’t - gmemstr
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-built-a-cms-and-why-you-shouldnt-daff6042413a
======
Jeremy1026
Tell me more about these headless CMS's? Any links to some options?

~~~
gmemstr
Disclaimer, I am not the author of this post. However the original author
appears to be the creator of Kentico Cloud
([https://kenticocloud.com](https://kenticocloud.com)). It essentially is an
API for retrieving content from their CMS and using it in your own frontend,
think along the lines of headless Chrome - it's working in the background, so
you don't see an interface, but you can make calls to it.

